# NEW BBS Wheel Pics @ GMP Perf



## GMP - Matthew (May 7, 2004)

Let me know what you guys think....
BBS CH -








BBS CK -








BBS RA -


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: NEW BBS Wheel Pics @ GMP Perf ([email protected])*

I'd pick the CK's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not sure what it is about the RA's that I'm not crazy about...


----------



## GMP - Matthew (May 7, 2004)

*Re: NEW BBS Wheel Pics @ GMP Perf (GLI_Man)*

Like the CK's myself!


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: NEW BBS Wheel Pics @ GMP Perf ([email protected])*

BBS CKs + Black A6 Avant = HOT


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

I like the RAs the best, but they all look good!


----------



## skicross66 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (TORSEN TRACTION)*

i'm drunk as **** and i have asivler A6.. and and i think that the CK's look badass.. so ****ing buy those thangs baby


----------

